# What's your biggest surf trout?



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

I've been curious what you all have caught length and weight wise for a trout out of the surf, and when. Im trying to figure out if there are bigger trout in the surf or bay. And if those big surf trout are visitors or resident? 
What are y'alls thoughts? 
My biggest so far is 24.5" two weeks ago off mustang. Right close to 5 lbs. I've only surf fished for trout 3 times.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

25" It was fun!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Trout move back and forth from the bay to the surf. Trout don't migrate like mackeral or tarpon. Trout spawn in the bay near a marsh. So it's the same fish. They move out in the surf when it clears, the water is warm and there is baitfish or shrimp. I do think trout fight harder in the surf and seem bigger.

My 2 biggest trout were 26", one from the bay and one from the surf. The one from the surf fought harder and felt bigger.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

27 1/2 in the surf almost 30 in east bay


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

26'' cought 5/ 16 2012


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

29 1/2" under the causeway bridge in early May 2 years ago


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

8.6lbs caught 8/20/2011 47th street seawall caught on a purple/gold rapala x rap in first gut...knee high water


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Trout*

I cought a 26" and a 26.5" with 'Dano' and 'Buzz' with me on Brian Beach Last weekend 5-12-12 at about 9:45am. cougth the both on my white fenwick surf rod, one right after the other cought 5 total in about 10 minutes.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

27" quite a few years ago. Lost a 30" (+/???) at the boat 3 years back. Biggest trout I've ever had on the end of a rod. Made me freakin sick.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

My biggest in the surf was right at 28" but it doesn't count because I pulled it in on a cast hunk of cut bait I lobbed out with my Penn 4/0 wide and 12' AR LOL... I guess the crabs must have wittled the bait down to a small hunk and she grabbed it. Trout look funny with a 16/0 circle hook in their mouth haha. Biggest other than that was right at 20" but I don't really fish for trout much in the surf.


----------



## mike likes whites (Jan 11, 2008)

*big surf trout*

My biggest surf trout was 34 inch. I caught it on live shrimp free lined. I've caught 2 others that were right at 30in. I seemed to have way better luck catching big trout out of the surf than on the bay side.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

My biggest was 28 1/2" caught on a glow Catch Jr. off the SLP Pier.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

mike likes whites said:


> My biggest surf trout was 34 inch. I caught it on live shrimp free lined. I've caught 2 others that were right at 30in. I seemed to have way better luck catching big trout out of the surf than on the bay side.


Very nice! Any pics of those brutes?

My biggest in the surf was 27 1/2. Last week we caught a bunch of good sized trout out of the surf with the biggest being 25 1/2 followed by a 24 3/4 incher. Lots of of 20's and 22's. Probably the best day I have ever had in the surf.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

26.25 inches....Caught it on a live shrimp so small that all you could see was eyeballs and whiskers.....I have caught bigger in the bay.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I caught one around the 27 inch marker .... in my castnet .... in front of my kids. Kissed and released back into the surf.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> *My biggest in the surf was right at 28" but it doesn't count because I pulled it in on a cast hunk of cut bait I lobbed out* with my Penn 4/0 wide and 12' AR LOL... I guess the crabs must have wittled the bait down to a small hunk and she grabbed it. Trout look funny with a 16/0 circle hook in their mouth haha. Biggest other than that was right at 20" but I don't really fish for trout much in the surf.


Me too. Caught her on a chunk of cut ladyfish as big as my fist. She had a mouth full. 28" and thick across the back.

Few other ones in the bay from 28-30" but skinny summer trout.

First trout I ever caught was on a fillet of piggy...25"


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

27" in the surf,25" in trinity bay. Surf run trout seem to fight harder. Always thought this was probably related to O2 content and maybe current(?)


----------

